# InsaneBetta's Journal!



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

I will be making a journal of my fish Nova who is a very beautiful Royal Blue/Purple Veittail! I got him a very nice Top Fin 5.5G tank today at PetSmart for $35! (With thermometer and filter) Link: http://www.petsmart.ca/supplies/aquariums/top-fin-5.5-gal-aquarium-starter-kit-zid36-17829

I hope to share some pictures with you guys tonight of him in his tank!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Conrats! Look forward to the pics


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

A photo of my tank! I will get some pictures of Nova up tommorow in his new tank!


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

There is Nova's new tank set up! I got him a Hornwort plant which he loves to swim in and out of. 

Sorry for not posting in here much, gonna start posting ALOT more!

Also got Nova some new gravel that really caught my eye, I'll be posting tommorow!

(Sorry for bad quality, I am using an iPod lol)


----------

